# Has anyone else out there gone through serious dominance issues?



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Tuckers mom,
I am experiencing the same behaviors in my 4.5 month old female.
We are in puppy classes, and I also hired a personal trainer.

Hasn't made much difference actually, although the trainer put a loop in the leash closer to her collar, so I can control the jumping, biting easier. But, it's still occuring.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Sure hope others out there who've gone through this can offer us some advice/feedback! It is the most disheartening thing to put all that time/effort/love into training a family pet, and then to be the same person having issues this serious with that same pet! I'm beside myself right now. I want to have a positive relationship with this dog, but right now, I'm really feeling defeated.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"So, as the trainer was sitting with us observing his behaviour, we started to discuss, and it became quite obvious after putting all the pieces together that Tucker is having dominance issues with me"


Curious, Did your trainer label his behavior as a dominance issue?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Please don't feel defeated. Tucker for some reason is confused and just needs guidance in his training. And you have done the best possible thing. You have taken the steps to get help from a professional who should over time give you a training plan to follow. Once you have the full plan it will involve lots of consistency so that Tucker will not be confused.

At this point I am not sure that advice from others would be a good thing as it might be different than what your trainer will want you to do and cause more confusion for Tucker.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What things are you doing now that the trainer said is "all the right things"?

If you are using dominating methods to counter his behavior you are most likely making him escalate. If your trainer is suggesting things like alpha rolls, pinning him down, or physical force to correct him, I would really, seriously encourage you to find a different trainer who will recommend positive methods to redirect him and encourage him to cooperate with you.


----------



## go4thegold (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm seeing more and more pups that behave the way you describe. I don't choose to see anything *wrong*, but their behavior is not what most folks would expect from a golden retriever, so it becomes problematic. I agree that to meet that behavior "head on" or to retaliate or try to over-power the dog will generally result in an escalation of the hostilities. It's important to let go of the feeling that you "have to win" or the dog "can't get away with it". The youngster is merely "trying out" certain behaviors that may be innate, so it's important to manage them correctly while training some acceptable alternatives. Not all trainers out there are familiar with how to handle this kind of dog, so getting a good referral will make all the difference!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you all - no, the trainer is not suggesting any methods related to harsh treatment in any way. We will be using clicker training, as well as continued training with a prong collar and positive food reinforcement, as we've been doing for months. The only added tool she has suggested, more for my protection than anything else, should things escalate the way they did a few nights ago, is a can of citronella spray - to be used only if after redirecting Tucker into a sit, calm-down fails. 

As for what we've been doing already - he's been sitting and waiting for meals his entire life, he leaves the house, or through any door, AFTER we do. I practice long sit/down/stays with him in the house, we've been doing a TON of teaching him the "look" command to make him comfortable gazing at us, and to assure we are the ones in control during these situations. We do need to work on him for his mouthing issues more - he only does it now when over-excited in the house. For now, a vinegar spray is what we're using, along with the positive reinforcement for appropriate interactions. 

The major problems are outside, trying to maintain control during play. He tries to dominate me during our fetch games, quite aggressively. Her suggestion for now - avoid playing fetch until we see more controlled outside behaviour. I spend at least 20 minutes every day walking him around our yard with his prong collar on in a controlled heel, with many stops for sit/stay and look to receive treats and positive reinforcement along the way - just started this these past few days. 

We're regretting not doing more formal training in the yard. We focused so much of the training in class, inside of our home and on walks (he's a FANTASTIC walker, by the way!) - but it looks like he failed to generalize some of these behaviours outside into the yard. 

So, that's where we are. Please don't think we're doing anything aggressive in our training with this pup. I know full well where those tactics can lead. Tucker is so sensitive to negative reinforcement - even a bop on the nose sets him into an snarling/snappy frenzy when he's worked up outside. Positive reinforcement, all the way!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

To reiterate - thanks everyone - I love this forum, and we've learned soooo much from all of you. Regarding specific trainers who may be more experienced with this type of dog, and referrals for the area around Pittsburgh PA would be greatly appreciated. Our stakes are quite high here, as we have three children at home ages 2, 6 and 8. Tucker is amazing with the kids. We need it to stay that way.


----------



## go4thegold (Dec 25, 2008)

Just to be clear, prong collars, citronella collars and spraying with vinegar are not posirive reinforcement at all. Jerking on the dog's collar to correct or move him around is likely to escalate a dog with arousal issues, absolutely. Check out Doggie Zen exercises for arousal control and impulse control; here's a site where they have a nice little video that illustrates how to practice this. For dogs that get agitated on walks, frequently re-learning loose-leash walking using positive reinforcement, such as the techniques you'll find on Shirley Chong's site (LLW Introduction) are awesome. There are two really good trainers who can help you with this kind of behavior in the Pittsburgh area, Debbie McMullen and Sheri Ginter; you can find their listings on the IAABC website at Find an Animal Behavior Consultant - IAABC


----------



## go4thegold (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry! Here's the link for the Doggie Zen video: Videos: Sue Ailsby's Levels - Zen


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

When we got Ben our trainer said he had dominance issues. Ben was 3 at the time and had been totally unsocialized. Our trainer recommended the same things that your trainer did - waiting at doors, waiting to be fed, lots of regular obedience training, spray when he got out of control and attacked me, not allowing him on the bed or couch etc. Since I was having more problems than my husband, I became the primary feeder, brusher, etc. It worked. After a few months, we rarely had any kind of dominance issues any more. Occasionally he will still get overexcited and jump and bite, but it is rare. A large part of that though is that we pay attention to him and when we see his excitement levels get too high, we back things off. Example: last week our 12 year old grandson was visiting. He was playing with Ben and the game started to get rough. I called Ben away and put him in a downstay. Our grandson was disappointed, because he was having fun rough-housing, but I could tell that Ben was getting too excited and that it was likely to stop being fun if we didn't stop things. It worked. Ben calmed right down. When I play with him in the house, I'll let him get a little excited, then I stop and let him calm down. If he bites my arm hard, I'll say ouch, loudly, and pull away. The game stops. It has taken a long time, but it has worked. I can play with him without getting hurt. He has fun, but doesn't lose control.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

to go4thegold -thanks for the referrals. We'll look into them! And I know the spraying is not considered positive reinforcement. But what DO you do when you are in a situation when your safety is an issue? Please - any suggestions?


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry for jumping on you, go4thegold - I need to view the info you posted before I ask the above question, eh. Thanks again!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, it's me again. Hijacking my own thread! : But I forgot to mention another very cool tactic my trainer suggested - tricks, tricks, tricks! It makes sense to keep his mind working and learning, and building the trust/relationship with me as this is all happening. I'm getting my hands on a trick-teaching book she suggested (available at my library!) that we can use to build upon the clicker training, and keep him busy and build up the trust we so desperately need. 

One tip she gave me - and I'm interested to hear what you all think on this one. Is it true that agility training is NOT the best sport for dogs with potential dominance issues? I had never heard that before, and was planning on signing him up for some classes, and she steered me away - told me CGC training would be a much better route (the facility she owns offers both types of classes). Anyone else familiar with agility training and dominance issues? I have to say- I'm all for CGC training - my dream was to do therapy work someday, if we can build the solid relationship we obviously need to do that together. 

Okay. enough. Time for me to get OFF this computer! :wave:


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Tucker's Mom - I posted on your other thread a couple of days ago as Tucker's behavior seems very similar to Wakefield's behavior at the same age. We thought Wake had dominance issues as a "teenager", but he's a sweetheart underneath it all. Unlike Tucker, he wasn't very well behaved in the house either (see my other post). He's an extremely mouthy dog, and I've learned to work with him instead of fighting it all the time. We've gotten to the point where I can so "No, this doesn't work with me!" and he gets it. His early training went "out the door" from 9-11 months. 

Interestingly enough, Wake recently went to "dog camp" (the day care/kennel) for a week while I went on vacation. He'd been there several times previously for short-term boarding or day care, so it wasn't a new situation for him. I noticed when I left him off that he was pretty submissive with the other (mostly larger) dogs. It was an eye-opener for me, because I'd spent a lot of time trying to work with my "dominant" dog. I've come to the conclusion that he is high spirited but not necessarily dominant. Going forward, Wake, at 17 months, needs a lot of firm guidance but he is ready and willing to learn. 

Wake is my 4th golden, and all of my boys have been companion dogs. Hang in there, Tucker's Mom!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

So here's a quick update after working with Tucker a TON more than we usually do this past week on training. Anytime he's been outside, he's been on a long line or leash ALWAYS. We've been working with formal training excercises while he wears his prong collar (heels/sits/stays/recall/looks/etc) with treat rewards. The outside behaviour issues (jumping and biting me in an overexcited state) seem to have improved a great deal. I've been without incident for a week now. 

Inside is another story. I've changed my tone with him considerably - more forceful commands, and much more eye contact. We've also clamped down on periodic training exercises throughout the day, along with making sure he is spot on with his recall EVERY time. And as always, we are continuing the NILIF training, which we've been using since puppyhood (a way of life in our house, really). So, just today, I had three instances where he got snappy and snarly with me because he either didn't want to come when called, or after I wiped his feet from coming in from the rain and took the towel away from him with a "drop it" command. It's frustrating, because I know positive reinforcement is what he needs, but how the heck to use positive reinforcement if he decides to challenge you/posture first? It's not an all-the-time thing - I've had PLENTY of oppottunities to use the rewards today for good behaviour - but what do I do in the instances he decides to pick a fight? I've been spraying with vinegar solution or bitter apple in his mouth when he bites me - but only when he initiates the challenge like he does. But I feel like there's got to be a better way. Any expert trainers out there want to tell me what you do when working with pushy/stubborn dogs?


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm bumping this up to bring this post to the attention of others who are wanting to know the details related to our pup's problems in another post. I just want to make it clear here - I am not looking for anyone to change up our training routine. We're working with a professional on this one right now, and we're seeing improvement after one week (although it's slow going!). If things get worse, we will be seeking out a local behaviourist in our area. 

I started this post to seek out others who have dealt with this very overwhelming and at times very depressing issue. And thanks to you all that have shared with me. I do feel better knowing we're not the only ones going through these "dominance" (???) related issues.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tucker's mommy said:


> I'm bumping this up to bring this post to the attention of others who are wanting to know the details related to our pup's problems in another post. I just want to make it clear here - I am not looking for anyone to change up our training routine. *We're working with a professional on this one right now, and we're seeing improvement after one week* (although it's slow going!). If things get worse, we will be seeking out a local behaviourist in our area.
> 
> I started this post to seek out others who have dealt with this very overwhelming and at times very depressing issue. And thanks to you all that have shared with me. I do feel better knowing we're not the only ones going through these "dominance" (???) related issues.


Sounds awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

I have been reading posts about aggression and dominant behavior, as I am getting my new puppy in 9 days. He is the one in my avatar. Isn't he adorable?
The reason I chose a golden retriever this time is for its temperament. I would not expect them to have such behavior. Any tips on what to do and not to do from day 1 with the puppy to decrease the possibility of having aggression/dominant behavior?

Is it okay to play tug of war with the dog, for example?

My husband really loves to play with dogs. I am telling him he will need to watch on how to play with our new puppy. He will be trained. I wish he can become a therapy dog.

P.S. I am very concerned about the issue as my beloved Great Dane had to be put down last year for aggression issues. He was professionally trained.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have raised nine Goldens and never had the behavior issues as listed in the previous posts. I consider my Goldens my companions, not an animal I need to control. I start at 8 weeks with obedience training for the show ring... The dogs and I develop a mutual respect for each other... I can do ANYTHING I want to my dogs. In fact, when we got digital X-ray at my work, I volunteered one of my dogs to practice for the x rays.... She laid perfectly still in position for the radiograph. The Idexx person was amazed that she laid there with no one holding her.. My personal belief is that if you want to assert your "dominance" over a dog, in fact you can create anxiety and bad behavior...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I can play "tug" with my dogs and don't give it a second thought....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Hang in there! it takes time!!You are not alone. I took in a foster, he was very reactive to people and other dogs - jumping, lunging, barking his fool head off. To the average person they are looking at a 'dominance/aggression' issue. I had him assessed by a certified canine behaviorist - he was/is terrified of the world. It has taken hours of 'work', counter conditioning, rewarding good behavior, managing the not so good but it is soo worth the effort, he has slowly made some amazing progress!! Don't expect too much, celebrate the successes! Yes it is absolutely enough to make you cry, but it does get better!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

To Sally's mom - if you're trying to make me feel like a horrible dog owner, thanks. You nailed it. I need to have tougher skin dealing with this forum. I've had it. 

No, we are not trying to DOMINATE our golden. And neither are my 2 1/2 year old daughter, or my 6 and 8 year old sons. All my husband wants is a dog he can run around with safely outside to play fetch with, among other things. This pup of ours is turning out to have a very strong personality. We're doing the best we can. With the help of professionals.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tucker's mommy said:


> To Sally's mom - if you're trying to make me feel like a horrible dog owner, thanks. You nailed it. I need to have tougher skin dealing with this forum. I've had it.
> 
> No, we are not trying to DOMINATE our golden. And neither are my 2 1/2 year old daughter, or my 6 and 8 year old sons. All my husband wants is a dog he can run around with safely outside to play fetch with, among other things. This pup of ours is turning out to have a very strong personality. We're doing the best we can. With the help of professionals.


Please don't take anything you read here personally. You hired a trainer and it seems to be working. Focus on that regardless of anyone's opinon on here.One day at a time. They didn't build Rome in a day


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Since you are following a training plan with a professional trainer at the moment I won't suggest anything regarding any changes. I am a bit worried that the trainer used the word "dominance", but see how it goes for a couple of weeks at least.

I do agree with your trainer that CGC would be better than agility as it sounds like your dog could benefit from calming down, and agility can hype a dog up.

I was thrilled to see Sue Ailsby mentioned earlier in the thread, I am a big fan of hers, I spend a fair bit of time on the Yahoo group devoted to her Training Levels where she herself gives advice freely. Knightley has been trained from day 1 by her Training Levels and they are a fantastic start for a pet, sportdog or working dog. As for the question how to prevent aggression issues, do a lot of reading! Research what is thought to be the best way to prevent and treat issues, and if you see anything arising, treat it promptly. Current academic theory is that positive reinforcement training is the best way to prevent behavioural problems. There is a huge stack of books I could suggest if you are interested. I am training my puppy to be a mobility assistance (service) dog for myself so have read a *lot *of dog training literature, as I needed to be able to prevent any behaviour problems arising. Tug of war is fine, but you need to have rules and boundaries, like with all your interactions. Your pup in your avatar is adorable! Enjoy them at that age, they grow so quickly!!

Good luck with the current trainer, but you don't have to feel loyalty to them if the techniques are not working, or not working fast enough. You have to put your dog and your family first.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a Cocker Spanial that I adopted at 5 months old. From the get go he had this personality where he could be sweet as pie and suddenly turn on me- at a moments notice. .... actually bite me. He was aggressive about his food also- I had him for 13 years. I knew that it was either deal with him as he was or have him put down-- as you could never give a dog away with such a personality. I learned to dance his dance so to speak.... over the years.... And I LOVED HIM. I knew what set him off and what kept him cool. But it was always Dr Jekel and Mr Hyde with this dog.... I never had a trainer work with him. I think today knowing what I know now I would do that. good luck with your behavior training! 

Lola is my first Golden and SUCH A BIG SWEET HEART. I did not totally realize what stress I went through with my Cocker until I got Lola. I can actually pet her nose while she eats and she just wags her tail... such a joy!


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

lyssa said:


> Since you are following a training plan with a professional trainer at the moment I won't suggest anything regarding any changes. I am a bit worried that the trainer used the word "dominance", but see how it goes for a couple of weeks at least.
> 
> I do agree with your trainer that CGC would be better than agility as it sounds like your dog could benefit from calming down, and agility can hype a dog up.
> 
> ...



Would love he name of some books! Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to clarify that I put my Great Dane to sleep only after doing a lot of work with him.I devoted a lot of time and money on him. He was so very sweet until one day he bit a kid on the face out of nowhere. A lot of training done and 6 moths later he bit my 22 year old son on the face out of nowhere. The trainer and vet told me the only option at that point was to put him down. It was very painful to do that. Especially because 99.99% of the time he was so sweet.


----------



## Tali (Apr 9, 2012)

Tucker's mommy said:


> To Sally's mom - if you're trying to make me feel like a horrible dog owner, thanks. You nailed it. I need to have tougher skin dealing with this forum. I've had it.
> 
> No, we are not trying to DOMINATE our golden. And neither are my 2 1/2 year old daughter, or my 6 and 8 year old sons. All my husband wants is a dog he can run around with safely outside to play fetch with, among other things. This pup of ours is turning out to have a very strong personality. We're doing the best we can. With the help of professionals.


Oh! I think Sally's mom did not try to make you feel bad. My impression is that her response was to make me feel better about my concerns with my new puppy, because of the issues I had with my Great Dane. I may be mistaken, but I think she meant for me not to worry so much, as I was asking about playing tug-of-war. I really hope you can keep working with your dog and I admire the fact that you are not just giving up on him and you are seeking for help.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I wasn't trying to step on any one's toes. Keep,doing what works for you.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

As you can tell, I'm an emotional basket case over this. My hubby's ready to throw me out the window. The HOURS I have been spending every day on this issue, not to mention trying to balance it with the three kids. Ugh. We'll get through this. Sorry for snapping.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

No problem. My dogs never put me over the edge.. BUT the kids.... I am not trying to hinder, only tring to help...


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

That could be half the problem you know. Dogs are incredibly perceptive emotional receptors. Try to keep as calm as you can. Getting worked up about it and being nervous around your dog will make it so much worse. Spend some time doing massage with your dog. Look up TTouch on Youtube for some examples of what type of massage to use - or if you have money to spare, buy some TTouch books and DVDs online. TTouch is fantastic for calming dogs and yourself, and recreating trust and repairing bonds. While you're doing massage, take note of your breathing and try to get it nice and slow. It's like meditating together. I only suggest this because it won't clash with the training program you have in place and could be valuable for the both of you.

You're not a horrible dog owner at all, you did the right thing in seeking help from a professional. Just wait and see if it's the right professional. Try to be calm, too! :You_Rock_


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Tucker's mommy said:


> As you can tell, I'm an emotional basket case over this. My hubby's ready to throw me out the window. The HOURS I have been spending every day on this issue, not to mention trying to balance it with the three kids. Ugh. We'll get through this. Sorry for snapping.


You got alot on your plate! And don't forget Tucker is going thru that bratty teenager period. Hang in there! Tucker's mommy deserves a massage


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

:hijacked: fftopic: You can actually train your dog to give you a massage of sorts, but sometimes it can be a bit rough - or too gentle. And it's with clicker training! GASP! Oh noes! Clicker training is limited only by your imagination!! It's good for a giggle anyway. They kind of bounce up and down with their front paws. Want to make sure their nails are either short or you wear a thick top!!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I just wanted to provide a quick update on how things here are progressing. I've made a call and am in the process of setting up a series of training sessions with a local behaviourist. Our phone conversation was fantastic - I feel very good about working with her. More comfortable than with the last trainer, who I feel may have steered us in the wrong direction. Tucker is definitely challenging us, but I really don't think the issues have anything to do with "dominance" but more with impulse control, misunderstanding cues, and some anxiety thrown into the mix! 

Anyhoo, in the meantime, I've been spending every moment I can with Tucker turning it into a "teaching" moment. He's at the point now that I can get his attention with a sit/look - even to bring him back from some episodes I've had with him outside during training, when he's gotten overly wound and excited. He's been wearing a leash at all times, and it's been super simple to re-direct with a simple little tug and some positive reinforcement (kind words, sometimes with a treat thrown in) when he does the right thing. I think we're finally onto something good here. I haven't even considered pulling the spray bottle out for three days now. And boy does that feel good. I think it was only confusing issues further when I did that. I'm really looking forward to working with the behaviourist, more for her reassurance/encouragement that we're on the right track here. I'm feeling so much better about things now than a week ago!

The best sign that we're moving in a positive direction has been Tucker's attitude toward me. The way he watches/looks at me now is so different. Almost as if he's waiting for those positive words and happy signals. I LOVE it. He was never that way with me before. My husband feels/senses the difference too.  Such a great feeling!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I think a calm approach is best too, that's from my own experience here dealing with the Devil Bridget.

I get so frustrated at times when she does the jumping, grabbing, biting thing, and I am sure she knows she can get my goat.

When she starts now I kind of "help" her into a sit, and pet her, and tell her we're having none of this baloney. 

Please post as to how the behaviorist is going about changing the behavior, I, for one, would sure love some tips!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am glad you have found someone that seems to be a better fit for you and Tucker and can build up your confidence. 

If you are confident this will go down that leash and help Tucker. 

Sending good positive thoughts for you and Tucker.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a fabulous update! As the owner of a dog who has serious impulse control problems (he's my Peter Pan who never wants to grow up), I can feel lots of your pain. Fortunately for me, I had some training background so I never dealt with the seriously bratty stuff you have. What I can say is that Tucker is so very lucky to have an owner like you who is willing to put the time and effort into him to make him the best dog he can be.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

Fantastic news! It's that waiting for the next good thing to happen which I love about positive reinforcement, rather than waiting warily for a punishment. It increases the dogs creativity, and creates a thinking dog who is excited to try new things. It sounds like things are going great and Tucker is going to feel how pleased you are with him and it will create a feedback loop where things just get better and better. Well done you! News like this makes me smile.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Time for another update - the behaviourist visited us for the first time tonight, and I am so excited to say that we've been doing everything this past month she would have suggested, aside for a couple little things she told us we could switch up a little. I am just so relieved. Tucker has improved in SO MANY ways during this past month, and it feels so good to know it's because of all the work we've been putting into these issues! I'm not saying he's a perfect dog yet - far from it. But we're managing his crazy excited episodes in a way that's acceptable and working for us. 

How we manage his jumping/biting episodes outside is as follows: I have a long drag line on him AT ALL TIMES outside - and will continue to do so until we see, most likely, months of continued, improved behavior. When he "snaps" in his over-excitement and jumps at me with an open mouth, I pull him down with the line and immobilize him using my hands, next to my side. I put my hand gently around his muzzle (the trainer wants me to try to eliminate this muzzle part as he improves). When he "sighs" and surrenders, usually about 30 seconds, I have him go into his down position, ask for a "look" and "kisses", and praise/treat after the look/kiss. It's working. I've had to do this far less in the past week then in the previous weeks. Such a relief to see improvement! 

So, things are much better for us. Continuous work in progress, but it's such a thrill to see things move in a positive direction, and to have the trainer tell us we're doing everything right! 

We've added a few exercises to our training to aid with building better impulse control, and he's picking up on them rather easily, which is nice to see, as well. These excercies include our "go find it" game outside (sitting/staying at long distances while we hide treats) continued work on our "leave it" (trainer suggested a "wordless" leave it exercise), and lastly, having him lay down and "look" at me while we have treats sitting on his paws, not allowing him to eat them until we say "free", after about 30 seconds or so. He really loves being worked - fun to see those brain wheels of his cranking away! 

Anyhoo, sorry for the long post!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I appreciate the post, greatly.

Brdigets issues with her JBG have rally slowed down, although tonight when I took her out to potty, I found out DO NOT RUN BACK TO THE HOUSE WITH HER!

It immediately excited her, and she started....with the JBG's...altho' I can get her into a fast sit now, haven't tried the muzzle approach......


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, it's been almost a month and a half since I started this thread, and I thought it was time for another update. 

Tucker is doing FANTASTIC. I think the issues we were having were a combination of so many different things! For one, he was going through his teenage rebellion big time (and still does off and on, but not at all like it was two months ago!). Another issue was my inexperience with reading his signals when he was getting over-excited. We've come so much further with that now, that he rarely has an opportunity to display his aggressive play behaviour because we nip it in the bud before it happens with some quick down/stays or training exercises. He is an easily aroused dog, no doubt, but as he is maturing, and as we gain further experience, the problem is becoming a non-issue. We'll always have to keep in mind that he has this personality, but it is so much more manageable than it was. 

I am so glad we booted up the training these past couple months, too - it has helped build a bond between he and us that we didn't have before. We had a ton of family over to visit this past weekend for my son's first communion, and even they commented/complimented us on the progress they saw from when they were around two months ago. Tucker shows genuine affection toward us so much more now than before, and I think it's partly due to his growing up, but also due to the fact that we've developed a much stronger understanding of each other, and we're more in tune with that now, if that makes any sense at all! 

So, anyhoo, Tucker is really growing into a fantastic family pet. Thanks for all of your kind words, everyone, as we've been working through these issues! I just love this forum. :wavey:


----------

